# Kenbo's vacation thread



## Kenbo (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, tomorrow, I'm jumping on a plane at 6:20 and heading to the east coast of Canada to do some cod fishing. I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to get on the internet very much, but I thought that I would start this thread so that I could post a few pictures along the way so you guys could see some of the things that I'm seeing. I'll be gone for 2 weeks, but will check in periodically with some pictures. Mrs Kenbo, the kids and the 90 lb german sheppard mix will be staying at home while I am gone. Hopefully, I will be posting soon.


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 30, 2012)

When you fish for Cod, what bait do you use, how deep, gear, size fish, etc? 
I used to commercial dive for sea scallops and help the local (Cape Cod) lobstermen retrieve lost traps. Once in a while I would get a Cod fish in their trap and they would let me keep it. Best eating fish in my opinion (from a guy who doesn't like to eat most fish). Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 30, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> When you fish for Cod, what bait do you use, how deep, gear, size fish, etc?
> I used to commercial dive for sea scallops and help the local (Cape Cod) lobstermen retrieve lost traps. Once in a while I would get a Cod fish in their trap and they would let me keep it. Best eating fish in my opinion (from a guy who doesn't like to eat most fish). Enjoy your trip.




We do it old school. We use cut up squid as bait and use a heavy weight to drop the line down to the bottom which is anywhere from 300-500 feet deep and then some. The lines are thick vinyl lines that are about 80lb lines and they are jigged and manuvered by hand. No reels, just an "H" frame to wind your line on. It a really great way to spend a day and even if I don't get any fish, I still love being on the water. Watching the whale crest on either side of your boat, seeing the bald eagles swoop down and catch their dinner from the water. It truly is my favourite place to be. I will be sure to post some pictures of the "set up" for our cod fishing. Trust me, don't expect anything fancy as we pretty much do it old school traditional. Some of the boys use a rod and reel, but not many.


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 30, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > When you fish for Cod, what bait do you use, how deep, gear, size fish, etc?
> ...


If all the commercial guys fished old school there wouldn't be any need for quotas or closed off fishing grounds or out of work fishing people. I better stop or else I will be censored for getting into controversial shoals. 
How far offshore do you have to go to fish 300-500'?


----------



## drycreek (Jul 31, 2012)

Wishing you a fun time, kind of jealous.


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 2, 2012)

I agree with the fishing limits. If everyone just acted repsonsibly, there wouldn't be a problem.


Dad's boat, ready to go.
[attachment=8566]



Clipping along at a pretty good pace.
[attachment=8569]



A fish called a Conner. They're a little nasty looking but they don't bother me.
[attachment=8567]



Dad with one of his cod fish. It's not the biggest one of the bunch, but a good meal none the less. If you look down in the bottom right corner of the picture, you can see the yellow "H" frame that we use along with the thick 80 lb green line and the lead jig with the treble hook. A lot of fun. I was fishing with a rod today, but it's not as fun as the "H" frame.
[attachment=8570]


And after a day on the ocean, I took a break to sit by the wharf and take in the sun.
[attachment=8568]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 2, 2012)

Very cool! and you got to spend the day with your dad. I could use a day on the water like that.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks like a great time there Ken. 

However, while your fishing may be old school your transportation is not. Here's what you need . . . 

[attachment=8572]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 2, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Looks like a great time there Ken.
> 
> However, while your fishing may be old school your transportation is not. Here's what you need . . .


A wooden boat, I like it! Thats on my bucket list.


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 2, 2012)

Beautiful pictures. Your fishing style reminds me of me fishing on Matinicus Island Maine circa 1961.
What province are you in?
[attachment=8578]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2012)

Ha you got your H rig too. It looks like the house in the background is falling off the other side of a cliff. Great pic.

:kewlpics:


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 2, 2012)

> Beautiful pictures. Your fishing style reminds me of me fishing on Matinicus Island Maine circa 1961.
> What province are you in?



I'm in the province of Newfoundland Dave. My entire family (for the most post) lives here. I spent quite some time with my grandmother today who will be celebrating her 91st birthday in November. She's still pretty sharp and has some pretty humorous stories. It's nice to still have a grandparent at my age.
Thanks for the kind words guys. I'll post more pictures soon. Dad and I are hoping to get out and do some more fishing tomorrow for the day.


----------



## Brink (Aug 2, 2012)

[attachment=8597]

Whoa!! I almost ruined a pair of shorts when I saw that. Is that in a lake? 

Glad your having a good time there, Ken. But that critter would send me back home.


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 4, 2012)

Not in a lake Brink. This would be the Atlantic ocean off the coast of Newfoundland. Great fishing for sure.
Here's a couple more pictures guys.


One of the smaller cod fish of the day.
[attachment=8650]



Just a little scenery. I really is beautiful here.
[attachment=8651]

[attachment=8652]



The limit on the day is 5 per person, or 15 per boat if there are more than 3 people on the boat. Mom, Dad and I went out today and got our limit. There is a friend of ours who recently lost her husband and she can no longer get out to get her fish so we will be sharing this with her as well.
[attachment=8653]

[attachment=8654]


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful fish. What recipes do you have for cooking them?


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 5, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Beautiful fish. What recipes do you have for cooking them?



My favourite way Dave, is to make up a crispy fish batter and deep fry the fillets. With some home made tarter sauce, lemon and some fresh cut fries. It is absolutely delicious. Oh man I'm hungry now.

We couldn't get out in the boat yesterday. The winds picked up and it just wasn't worth the risk for a few cod fish. The wind really makes fishing difficult as well. Darned near next to impossible. So, we jumped on the quad and headed into the old logger roads to pick some blueberries. 


Backing the quad off the pickup.
[attachment=8703]



Pop and I on the quad. Pop says I drive like a madman. 
[attachment=8706]



The old logging areas where the blueberries grow.
[attachment=8704]



Found the moose tracks, but never found the moose.
[attachment=8705]



The berries were plentiful.
[attachment=8707]


[attachment=8708]



And when all was said and done, we were treated to a Newfoundland sunset.
[attachment=8709]


We spend our Sundays driving around to different towns that we haven't seen. There are usually some beautiful spots to take photos. A lot of gorgeous places in Newfoundland and today's weather is perfect. Hoping for some more fishing on Monday as well.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2012)

I love fresh blueberries. They grow down here as well, but they area usually a little mealy. Not nearly as good as northern grown. 

When I was reading and got to the part where you said . . . 



Kenbo said:


> So, we jumped on the quad and headed into the old logger roads to pick some ....



I thought you were fixing to say . . . 



Kenbo said:


> So, we jumped on the quad and headed into the old logger roads to pick some burls.




:i_dunno:


Thanks for the update. Send fresh cod and blueberries to:

Kevin
General Delivery
Ivanhoe Texas. 

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 5, 2012)

Reminds me of the book, "Blueberries for Sal." Fried Codfish and blueberry pancakes. How is the battle of the bulge going?


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 7, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Reminds me of the book, "Blueberries for Sal." Fried Codfish and blueberry pancakes. How is the battle of the bulge going?





I'm losing the battle of the bulge by a landslide. This isn't going to be pretty when I get back to my hometown and step on a scale. :rofl2:
Just a few scenery shots today.


[attachment=8802]


[attachment=8803]


[attachment=8804]


[attachment=8805]


[attachment=8806]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 7, 2012)

Hell... I can get relaxed just looking at those photos... Nice shots. Enjoy your time.
Scott


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 7, 2012)

Went fishing again this morning. Got my limit of 5 fish. They are now filleted and in the freezer ready to travel to my home town next week.
[attachment=8808]


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 7, 2012)

Went fishing again this morning. Got my limit of 5 fish. They are now filleted and in the freezer ready to travel to my home town next week.

[/quote]
How far offshore do you have to go?


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 8, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> How far offshore do you have to go?





It varies Dave. We are about 1/2 hour or more off the shore so a good 10-15 kms. Then we try to find shoals or get within 1000 feet from an island to get the fish. They are definitely good eating.


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pictures. Do you come across any fresh sea scallops? What is the water temp.?


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't get any scallops Dave and according to the boat yesterday, the water was at 15 degrees. It's pretty chilly.
Just a few scenery shots today.
[attachment=8904]



[attachment=8905]



[attachment=8906]



[attachment=8907]



[attachment=8908]


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 9, 2012)

So 15 C would be about 59 F?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> So 15 C would be about 59 F?



Why you asking so many questions Dave, you planning on dumping a bunch ice offshore there and raising Polynesian Scallops?


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > So 15 C would be about 59 F?
> ...


Maybe:davidguil:


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 9, 2012)

Come on down Dave!!! You and I will go into business together. 


Did some more fishing today with a lot of bald eagles mixed in and a whole lot of relaxing on the water. Great day really.
Dad and I had a blast.

[attachment=8912]



[attachment=8913]



[attachment=8914]


----------



## drycreek (Aug 9, 2012)

Okay now your just rubbing it in (me stuck behind a desk).:teethlaugh::teethlaugh: BEAUTIFUL PICS


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 9, 2012)

Another thread I gotta stop reading otherwise I will be packing it up and moving to Dwn East Maine. Suzy says I can visit her once or twice a year.


----------



## phinds (Aug 9, 2012)

Ken, I hadn't looked at this thread since your first post. This is really terrific. Great fish, great scenery, thanks for posting ! Glad you're having such a good time.


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 10, 2012)

Went fishing again today in an area where we usually have some pretty good luck. Well, aparently, someone else thought that it would be a great place to fish as well and started cresting and blowing about 100' from the boat. You don't realize how big these whales are until they are right beside you. Needless to say, we gave him the right of way and moved on to another area. 


[attachment=8966]


[attachment=8967]


[attachment=8968]


Even with our buddy the whale, it didn't stop me from getting some fish.
[attachment=8969]


----------



## drycreek (Aug 10, 2012)

Fish flash frozen and my address is ------------------


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 10, 2012)

Address
5237 Pokii Lane
Princeville, HI 96722


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey Ken, would it sort of freak you out if you caught a fish, and it was wearing a pair of pierced earrings same as yours? I Think you ought to buy several dozen pair of cheap ones and start piercing fish that aren't keepers. Someone is bound to catch one. 

:wacko1:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

great vacation there kenbo love it up there . i use to catch cod over in scotland with my uncle we lived up the street from the ocean in prestwick we would hand push down the road row out in a little wooden boat dug up sand worms for bait i was ten at the time great memorys and great eating fish those cod . duckman


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2012)

I have to admit I had no idea cod was such a beautiful fish.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2012)

Personally I don't think they are that pretty-at least not like a salmon but I bet they look delicious on a plate fried in a beer batter.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I have to admit I had no idea cod was such a beautiful fish.


Yeah, their beautiful covered in batter and deep fried!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Personally I don't think they are that pretty-at least not like a salmon but I bet they look delicious on a plate fried in a beer batter.


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm not sure if that is a pilot whale or not. I'm not even sure if there are pilot whales here in Newfoundland. I'll have to look that up. Maybe, for a real challenge, I should have pierced the whale with a throw away earring. You know, prove my manhood. ha ha ha ha ha. You guys kill me, and for the record, cod is definitely better looking with some batter, deep fried with from freshly squeezed lemon and a little home made tartar sauce.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 12, 2012)

I thought it may be a bowfin.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2012)

Pilot whales usually travel in large pods and that's not a pilot dorsal anyway. I'm no whale expert but the dorsal looks like either a minke or a fin aka finner whale. And both of those whales travel alone or in small groups like that. I'm leaning toward a minke because they are known to explore smaller bodies like harbors and coves etc. just like where you are. Finners are also noticeably larger than minkes, though it could be a small fin. Dane is bowfin another name for a fin/finner? 

I googled some images and my money is on it being a minke.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> *...Dane is bowfin another name for a fin/finner? *
> 
> I googled some images and my money is on it being a minke.



Fin is what I was thinking about. I'm not sure that bowfin is another name for it. I'm not even sure where bowfin came from....LOL


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 12, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > *...Dane is bowfin another name for a fin/finner? *
> ...


There is a fish here in the great lakes called a bow fin, it's actually a living fossil. Slang name is dog fish.


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 13, 2012)

okay, so I did some research and spoke to some people. There are only 4 kinds of whales in Newfoundland. Orcas, sperm whales, humpback whales and fin whales. What cames within 100' feet of our boat was indeed a fin whale. (good call guys) They are the 2nd largest in the world and apparently are only outsized by the blue whale. After googling images of this whale, I'm kind of in awe of how big it really was. The section that I was seeing was huge but that was only the last 1/3 of its body. The rest, was under water. Definitely a big animal. Very cool indeed.  Thanks for all the comments guys. I'm heading home tomorrow and I look forward to getting in the shop and doing a little sawdust making.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

That's weird. Every single Newfoundland whale site that pops up lists between 8 and 22 species as commonly seen in Newfoundland and the minke is always listed among them as is the fin etc. 

:i_dunno: 

.


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 13, 2012)

So Kenbo, listen to any Stompin Tom Connor?
You might think its goofy, but the man on the moon is a Newfie :)


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 13, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That's weird. Every single Newfoundland whale site that pops up lists between 8 and 22 species as commonly seen in Newfoundland and the minke is always listed among them as is the fin etc.
> 
> :i_dunno:
> 
> .




I'm doing specific searches pertaining to the district that I am in. I'm sure there are more than 4 species here in NFLD but that would be spread across the entire Atlantic coastline of the island. I am more central and there are only a few species that are commonly in this district. Thanks for correcting that for me Kevin. I might have mislead someone.


----------

